# 48 Packard Deluxe



## Chris (Jan 8, 2014)

Here is my new project. It is a 48 Packard Deluxe with the straight 8. 

View attachment photo (7).jpg


View attachment photo (4).jpg


View attachment photo (5).jpg


View attachment photo (6).jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 8, 2014)

Sweet, looks like the bodys in good shape. Whats your plans for it?


----------



## Chris (Jan 8, 2014)

Up in the air on what I want to do to it, original plan was to toss in a fuel injected motor and auto trans and power everything for a nice driver but after picking it up and it runs so smooth I might just bring it make to original.


----------



## ME87 (Jan 9, 2014)

I like idea #2. Anyone can swap in modern components and say they have "reliable" car! Be original and bring it back to factory new and then treat her right. It'd be a great car.


----------



## havasu (Jan 9, 2014)

I agree. Stay original...keep the value.


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2014)

Thats what I am leaning towards at the moment. I would want to rebuild the motor so we will see what I can find for parts.


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2014)

Finally gonna pull it off the trailer today and maybe put some brake fluid in to see if I can get them working and maybe drive it around the block.


----------



## MarkWood (Jan 21, 2014)

Well....... did you drive it??


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 5, 2014)

Soooo. What ever became of the Packard?


----------



## Barrie (May 5, 2014)

woodracing said:


> well....... Did you drive it??





oldognewtrick said:


> soooo. What ever became of the packard?



x2?????????   :d


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2014)

I did drive it, about a block after one of the neighbors offered me more than I paid for it. It sure drove nice for that block minus the only brake being the parking brake and it was downhill. I don't miss it because I did nothing to it. I have started my other jeep build which I will post up soon enough.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 5, 2014)

I love happy endings. Congrats!


----------



## Barrie (May 6, 2014)

Glad to hear you made out on it.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (May 14, 2015)

In my case it was the " college fund " that swallowed up my cars.  Since that era has passed the garage is  bulging with possibilities.  They are so easy to buy and hard to part with.  Early 60s Chevrolets, two door  Bel Airs and Corvettes are the main focus with Pontiacs running third.


----------

